# table saw questions



## tkinor (Dec 28, 2011)

I currently have a Ridgid TS2424-0 table saw. I am looking to get a dado blade for it. I plan on using it for basic cabinet making and misc dado's and rabbit cuts. I am not an advanced woodworker and thought that the Freud SD208 would be a good start since Rockler's currently has them on sale for $65. I would also like some advice on how and what to make an auxillary fence out of to use with the dado and is it also possible to make a dado insert for my table saw or just purchase one? Thanks.

Todd


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

tkinor said:


> I currently have a Ridgid TS2424-0 table saw. I am looking to get a dado blade for it. I plan on using it for basic cabinet making and misc dado's and rabbit cuts. I am not an advanced woodworker and thought that the Freud SD208 would be a good start since Rockler's currently has them on sale for $65. I would also like some advice on how and what to make an auxillary fence out of to use with the dado and is it also possible to make a dado insert for my table saw or just purchase one? Thanks.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd.
Freud dado set are pretty good. I have the 8"SD 508. For auxiliary fence to use for your table saw & dado blade for rabbits etc. get a set of Universal fence clamps. You can rip a piece of mdf & drill two holes in edge for clamps. They will clamp to your existing fence. 

I make zero clearance plates out of 1/2" mdf. You can use 1/2" ply if you like. If the plate is lower than top you can use pan head screws on bottom placed where plate sits & use these to adjust the level of the plate. I insert a cut off finish nail in the far end of the plate. This keeps the plate from rising when saw is running. Don't for get to drill a finger hole so you can pull it out when changing the plate.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17821&filter=fence clamps


----------



## tkinor (Dec 28, 2011)

I figured that would be the solution for the auxillary fence but what is the safest way to cut the "groove" for the saw blade? Should I use a 10" blade and slowly move the fence over the blade? Doesn't sound real safe to me though. Thanks again.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

tkinor said:


> I figured that would be the solution for the auxillary fence but what is the safest way to cut the "groove" for the saw blade? Should I use a 10" blade and slowly move the fence over the blade? Doesn't sound real safe to me though. Thanks again.


Install your dado blade & lower it fully. Install your plate. Move your fence over plate & lock it down. This holds plate down. Don't place the fence directly over the blade or you will cut into your stock fence. Start the saw & raise the blade to desired height. The blade will cut a zero clearance as it cuts thru the plate. Hopefully not into your stock fence. You can use this same operation when raising your dado blade into the aux fence for rabbits. Just beware of where your stock fence is. Here is some Youtube video's

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0613l0l22691l44l44l0l33l2l0l191l1384l3.8l11l0


----------



## jimmomech8 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Freud Dado set that I used for quite a while but never liked the bottom of the dado cut. I purchased a Onsrud 8" stack and it is by far much better than the Freud and much cheaper. You can get them off Ebay.


----------



## mech-e (Jan 3, 2012)

all I can say is. "don't use the type that wobbles to widen the groove" I inherited one of those and tried it once. Once...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can clamp a board down across the table top over the insert instead of your fence.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jimmomech8 said:


> I have a Freud Dado set that I used for quite a while but never liked the bottom of the dado cut. I purchased a Onsrud 8" stack and it is by far much better than the Freud and much cheaper. You can get them off Ebay.


Which model Freud did you have?


----------



## jimmomech8 (Sep 1, 2011)

jlord said:


> which model freud did you have?


 sd208


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Freud 8" and love it. I also use a wobbler style to dado for luan plywood (under 1/4")


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am constantly making dado joints (across the grain) and groove joints (along the grain) and my personal preference is using the *router*. I've made all types of grooving cuts and now always reach for my router for these, instead of using my table saw. Also, I do not rely on my router bit making an exact width cut, but rather use a bit approximately two-thirds of the desired width of cut and go up one side and return on the opposite side. This method has produced amazingly consistent joints for me. You can buy several good router bits for the cost of one [table-saw] dado blade set. 
I couldn't leave-out this comment, as this is the ROUTER FORUM *OPG3*


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

tkinor said:


> I currently have a Ridgid TS2424-0 table saw. I am looking to get a dado blade for it. I plan on using it for basic cabinet making and misc dado's and rabbit cuts. I am not an advanced woodworker and thought that the Freud SD208 would be a good start since Rockler's currently has them on sale for $65. I would also like some advice on how and what to make an auxillary fence out of to use with the dado and is it also possible to make a dado insert for my table saw or just purchase one? Thanks.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd.
The February 2012 issue of Woodworker's Journal has an article on installing a zero clearance insert for your table saw. It's under top 10 table saw accessories

Articles | Woodworkers Journal


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

I just picked up an onsrud 8 inch stack for under 40 bucks shipped on ebay


----------

